# xu mouse



## sasha123 (Jan 30, 2008)

:wave: Hi...I am very new at this....someone told me to download xumouse to play on pogo site...I did but now I cannot find it??? and I don't know how to use it :4-dontkno is there a site that will give me all that info? tysm for help :smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think you just need to install it, then it will move or click your mouse every few seconds, allowing you to cheat at pogo. I've heard they can ban people for doing this and won't pay out any prize money if they catch you.


----------



## ajalgood (May 26, 2008)

How do I install xu mouse?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Very carefully. Some of the download sites I looked at for XUMouse had spyware hidden in the files. Do you really need this program?


----------

